# Twenty seven thousand dollars!



## Social Suicide (Apr 10, 2013)

NOS Raleigh  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1939-Raleigh-Gents-Superbe-Safety-Tourist-NOS-Factory-Original-Condition-/190821350666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6dd6bd0a


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

speaking of suicide.... I think I would die before I finished reading the description....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's an Ebay 'regular'. That's what happens when a meth habit starts getting the best of ya! V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

This is where ebay went down hill. They allow unlimited duration. That thing will forever litter the ebay pages like all the others that are priced super high and never sell.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 10, 2013)

For $27000 you don't get an original 1939 catalog?  Just a copy and this bike?

I'm not buying...


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 10, 2013)

seeing these prices is only good and just for the antique bicycle community...........early,rare,nos bikes should be very expensive............expensive means the new owner will likely understand and embrace its historical importance rather than what has happened and what continues to happen in antique bicycles...............they often end up in the wrong hands simply because they were cheap enough to be had by a man of less means and scruples..........sounds bad i know but whats worse? parting a rare/early bike out because its more profitable or ending up in the hands of a man with means who wont part out history for something as mundane as $20 extra bucks?

    everytime i see these mismatched primered this or that part of a bike one part of me says "damn,thats cool he found all the "correct" parts" the other part of me says "what idiot felt it was his right to reshape history by dismantling it"............

    high prices are good,the whole of antique bikes at this point in history are grossly undervalued and i believe we will look back in the near future and see that statement as a truth


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 10, 2013)

Look at the bright side. It's only $1.00 per word.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Look at the bright side. It's only $1.00 per word.




Ha Ha, that's funny!!! It is a pretty bike to look at, though. thehughsmuseum presents an interesting argument.


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anyone really read the whole description?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> high prices are good,the whole of antique bikes at this point in history are grossly undervalued and i believe we will look back in the near future and see that statement as a truth




High prices for rare, quality, desirable bikes I can understand. An asinine asking price is well...just asinine. V/r Shawn


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 11, 2013)

vincev said:


> Has anyone really read the whole description?




Yeah, I must have way too much time on my hands.  It always looks a little dodgy to me when there's a superfluity of words and a dearth of pictures.  Where's the drive-side profile shot, for example?



thehugheseum said:


> everytime i see these mismatched primered this or that part of a bike one part of me says "damn,thats cool he found all the "correct" parts" the other part of me says "what idiot felt it was his right to reshape history by dismantling it"............




Sometimes the history comes to the idiot already dismantled and he gets the brazen idea that he's got the right to reshape and remantle it into something with _utility_, if not "original historical accuracy" as an objet.  It would be a shame to see that Raleigh get parted out, though, but at that price there's not much danger, I suppose.


----------

